# Looking for Mini breeder in TN



## kim8403 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been looking all over for a mini breeder in or around Tennessee and cannot seem to find one. I don't mind driving a few hours but any more than that would be challenging. Any advice on who to call or where to look? Also, what about having a puppy shipped? Anything to know ahead of time or watch out for? Thanks!!


----------



## kim8403 (Aug 8, 2013)

Also, wondered if there was any info about purebred breeders.com. It seems like they have a site for every breed in every state and are very expensive. I just wondered if they are a puppy mill or actual reputable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't help much as far as locating a breeder, but can tell you STAY AWAY FROM THE ONE YOU ASKED ABOUT! Yes they are a brokers/ millers!!!!! I will suggest though, that you google Poodle Club of America and perhaps find a referral in your area thru them! Good Luck and let us know how you fare!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can't speak from personal knowledge, but i believe there is a participant in pf who owns a dog from aery in huntsville, tn. use the search function and maybe you can pm her.

oops, sorry, i just did a quick internet search and aery's website says the address is now north carolina. i'd ask anyway.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Contact someone from PCA:
state listings with contact people and local affiliate clubs

breeder referral east or west of the Mississippi


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

patk said:


> i can't speak from personal knowledge, but i believe there is a participant in pf who owns a dog from aery in huntsville, tn. use the search function and maybe you can pm her.
> 
> oops, sorry, i just did a quick internet search and aery's website says the address is now north carolina. i'd ask anyway.


Might be my friend. Her Aery silver beige mini is drop-dead gorgeous and moves like a dream.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My dog is from Aery but he has relocated to NC. He has gorgeous dogs.


----------

